# [CLOSED] Turnips going for 490 Bells!



## bigmeanjolene (Apr 20, 2020)

if you’ve already replied feel free to come! if not, i’m closing it off


----------



## cmetom (Apr 20, 2020)

May I visit? I'd like to do multiple trips & can bring 3 NMT each time.


----------



## once (Apr 20, 2020)

Can I drop the 300k after selling?


----------



## MayorGong (Apr 20, 2020)

bigmeanjolene said:


> reply if you’d like to come! Entrance fee is 3 NMT or 300k  or if you have Celeste or Ironwood DIYS that’s fine


I would love to go!
I can give a Celeste DIY


----------



## deadsire (Apr 20, 2020)

300k is fine .how many trips?


----------



## bigmeanjolene (Apr 20, 2020)

once said:


> Can I drop the 300k after selling?


yep! i’m not sure if i sent you the code yet did i?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



deadsire said:


> 300k is fine .how many trips?


no limit


----------



## once (Apr 20, 2020)

bigmeanjolene said:


> yep! i’m not sure if i sent you the code yet did i?



Not yet c:


----------



## Tayeb (Apr 20, 2020)

I can drop 300k for my trips if thats okay?


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 20, 2020)

Awesome that you're doing this for people!
Just a heads up for next time though, I think your thread should go in the 'Dodo business class' section since you're charging an entrance fee. 
Best of luck selling!


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to stop by to sell as well.


----------



## bigmeanjolene (Apr 20, 2020)

i thought that’s where i posted it?


OtterFloof said:


> Awesome that you're doing this for people!
> Just a heads up for next time though, I think your thread should go in the 'Dodo business class' section since you're charging an entrance fee.
> Best of luck selling!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 20, 2020)

bigmeanjolene said:


> i thought that’s where i posted it?


Ah, for some reason it said it was in the 'Airport section' earlier.


----------



## Lightmare (Apr 20, 2020)

hii!! could i pull thru with 3 nmt?


----------



## bigmeanjolene (Apr 20, 2020)

a communication occurred!!!! PM me if you were on my island or i’d sent you the dodo and i’ll send the new one


----------



## echopancake (Apr 20, 2020)

bigmeanjolene said:


> reply if you’d like to come! Entrance fee is 3 NMT or 300k  or if you have Celeste or Ironwood DIYS that’s fine


ill pay let me in


----------



## courtky (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to come please


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 20, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## CookieIsland (Apr 20, 2020)

Can i come too pls??


----------



## morgan0804 (Apr 20, 2020)

nvm! Sorry!


----------



## tunes (Apr 20, 2020)

pm'd


----------

